# Perfcap Reason SLI



## biorott666 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys new poster here.  I dont see the tooltip perfcap reason I am getting which is PerfCap SLI.

Why would SLI be Performance capping me?


----------



## Naki (Feb 25, 2015)

What card(s) do you use?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2015)

"SLI GPUBoost Synchronization." is the official wording, without any additional info


----------



## biorott666 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am using EVGA GTX 980's in a triple SLI configuration.


----------



## biorott666 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Naki (Feb 26, 2015)

biorott666 said:


> Bump. Anyone know what this means?


I assume you get this under load (playing a game/etc)? Or is it with NO GPU load?
I think this is when the load is split to the 3 cards you use, thus no one card is loaded 100%.
So, each card is capped at a certain % max when all 3 cards are in use. 

Do you have one or two or more monitors, by the way?


----------



## biorott666 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes it is when I am gaming.  I have one 30" 4k monitor


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 26, 2015)

Try this option in afterburner or similar option in a similar program.


----------



## biorott666 (Feb 26, 2015)

They are already are and have been synchronized.  Ty tho


----------

